# Meeko is growing up!!!



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*I took this photograph of Meeko earlier today and when I looked at it I realised "My little boy is growing up" :001_wub:*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow he is getting very handsome! Lovely pic.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Such a stunning lad! Love those eyes - mesmerising


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

What a glorious tail he's got, beautiful cat.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He looks fantastic :thumbup: What a glorious tail and such beautiful eyes


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is growing into a really handsome boy


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

What a gorgeous raggie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ren said:


> What a gorgeous raggie


is your baby home?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww looking great Meeko :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> wow he is getting very handsome! Lovely pic.


Thanks, he is even becoming a "nice"cat .Where did "bitey"kitten go:001_cool:



hobbs2004 said:


> Such a stunning lad! Love those eyes - mesmerising


Thanks .Those mesmerising eyes get him, very nearly ,anything his little heart desires :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lulu's owner said:


> What a glorious tail he's got, beautiful cat.


 Thank you .That tail can send ornaments diving for cover :lol::lol:



lymorelynn said:


> He looks fantastic :thumbup: What a glorious tail and such beautiful eyes


Thanks .He is growing up but still has "places " to reach yet.Like the top of a "free standing "wardrobe that is approx 8feet high  :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> He is growing into a really handsome boy


Thanks .Now that he is maturing he is begining to show his Raggie nature.:thumbup:



Ren said:


> What a gorgeous raggie


 Thanks.All raggies are gorgeous,it is just your own that is "more gorgeous" than the rest. :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww looking great Meeko :thumbup:


Thanks ,He might even give his big bro' a run for his money in the tail department,one day.:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Thanks ,He might even give his big bro' a run for his money in the tail department,one day.:lol::lol:


God help you with that :lol: you will be on perminant under carraige watch  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

:001_wub:He is such a handsome chap, he's a real credit to you.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW..... Rita he's turning into a stunning lad, and well done you for all your patience with him.......best wishes...CHRIS


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> :001_wub:He is such a handsome chap, he's a real credit to you.


Thank you .He is repaying me every day with his affection (and occassional biting) 



raggs said:


> WOW..... Rita he's turning into a stunning lad, and well done you for all your patience with him.......best wishes...CHRIS


Thanks He is a lovely lad underneath his jaggy overcoat .Cant believe he is 8 months old already


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow he's really dark for his age isn't he? He's one of the darkest raggies I've ever seen, it's lovely


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ren said:


> Wow he's really dark for his age isn't he? He's one of the darkest raggies I've ever seen, it's lovely


Hi Ren,Meeko is a seal bi colour.I dont think he is particularly dark.The colour is slightly different in the photo he is more of a dusky brown than reddish brown.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

buffie said:


> Hi Ren,Meeko is a seal bi colour.I dont think he is particularly dark.The colour is slightly different in the photo he is more of a dusky brown than reddish brown.


It's just that the seal bi colours I've seen have mostly got the brown on the points, or at least a lot darker on the points, whereas Meeko seems to have the same brown on the body as well, that's what I meant  Who bred him? I'd eventually love a bi-colour to go with my mitted, the OH says definitely no but I'm sure I can win him round in a year or so.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ren said:


> It's just that the seal bi colours I've seen have mostly got the brown on the points, or at least a lot darker on the points, whereas Meeko seems to have the same brown on the body as well, that's what I meant  *Who bred him? I'd eventually love a bi-colour to go with my mitted, the OH says definitely no but I'm sure I can win him round in a year or so.*


Pretty sure buffie will soon inform you as to why she would DEFINITELY not recommend the breeder from whom she got Meeko!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Pretty sure buffie will soon inform you as to why she would DEFINITELY not recommend the breeder from whom she got Meeko!


Already taken care of that,I can assure you.The only thing I would recommend for that witch is a public flogging


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh dear have been informed! People like that 'breeder' should be rounded up and shot.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thankfully though buffie, you have worked hard to make him into a much more stable kitten. It's a shame as I'm sure she sold many other kittens with problems that people weren't able to deal with, meaning many would end up in rescue centres.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Thankfully though buffie, you have worked hard to make him into a much more stable kitten. It's a shame as I'm sure she sold many other kittens with problems that people weren't able to deal with, meaning many would end up in rescue centres.


Dont know if you are aware that she is still breeding,and at least two of Meeko's brothers had the same problems one I know was rehomed approx 4weeks after the people bought him,the other was handed in to a cat welfare centre as the owners couldnt cope with him.There was no way I was giving up on Meeko although he did try my patience at times but it has been worth it,I probably love him more because I feel I had to work for his love and trust.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

buffie said:


> Dont know if you are aware that she is still breeding,and at least two of Meeko's brothers had the same problems one I know was rehomed approx 4weeks after the people bought him,the other was handed in to a cat wefare centre as the owners couldnt cope with him.There was no way I was giving up on Meeko although he did try my patience at times but it has ben worth it,I probably love him more because I feel I had to work for his love and trust.


That's really commendable Buffie, I'm sure he loves you just as much


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

buffie said:


> ,I probably love him more because I feel I had to work for his love and trust.


Aww, the 'difficult' ones do pull at the heart strings!
He is an absolute stunner, glad to see he has been putting some energy into developing that tail!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Aww, the 'difficult' ones do pull at the heart strings!
> He is an absolute stunner, glad to see he has been putting some energy into developing that tail!!


Thanks PP's His tail should come with a health warning,it has ornaments(whats left)diving for cover :lol::lol:


----------

